# Fake ID, Possession, Paraphernalia waiver



## Showstopper (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok so I think one lousy, stupid night crushed all my aspirations to becoming a pj. ok now this story is weird and ongoing but here goes nothing...

I’m a college student, invited this girl to my car (both mine and her roommates were asleep) around midnight, her friends were in the back supposed to leave shortly, cops roll through and approached us, searched the car because it smelled like mj, they didn’t find any mj in the car so the girls were released, found my fake id in my wallet so I get arrested, later charged me with possession and paraphernalia because I guess the girl in the back threw a bag of mj in my trunk, which is weird because at the scene they said they didn’t find anything (told you this story is weird) so i get struck with those 3 things, fake Id charge, poss of mj, and paraphernalia.

My court hearing is in a month, the night truly changed my life, big financial blow, I had planned to join the Air Force and try out for pj upon graduation but now that dream seems unattainable with this situation.

I had joined the triathlon and swimming club to prepare myself and perfect my swimming but now i feel unmotivated in practices, I’m confused, and unsure where I want to go in life.

I had a vision but no more, I enjoy the civilian world, I do, I go out a lot and do those who have a “life” do but I just see the pj life more suited to who I truly am. To get paid to do the things they do? Sign me up, well if I can. Any input would help, I’m not banking on the military now but any input would help me if anything just mentally. Thanks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2019)

Please post an intro thread.  “Like” this thread after you have and it will be reopened.


----------



## Arf (Nov 25, 2019)

The longer it’s been since the conviction, the better chance you have. Since it’s so fresh, it will be hard to get a waiver for it right now. Try though, and if you can’t get a waiver, try again the next year. Repeat until you are too old and fat or you get in. If you really want this, keep trying.

I was 30 when I started Selection.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Nov 25, 2019)

I've got friends that I work with that have felony charges for assault and battery, car jacking, dealing, you name it. Keep your nose clean and charge on. Also other than student loans, keep yourself out of debt, that's a big one for the Air Force for not letting you in. I'd also ask around and see if you can get some character references of good morale, might help, might not do anything, who knows. Try joining in October also. When slots are needed to be filled you will have a better chance of getting a waiver.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2019)

Your story doesn’t track and I’m sure you’re withholding relevant details.


----------



## Showstopper (Nov 26, 2019)

[


policemedic said:


> Your story doesn’t track and I’m sure you’re withholding relevant details.



I haven’t gone to court because it’s next month, details? Um, ok well I guess I forgot to mention that he stopped us initially because in the report we “looked suspicious,” he then decided to search everything with the probable cause of “smelling like mj” which I don’t doubt because the girls were smoking before I met up with them, I did not take part, the bag of mj wasn’t mine, he asked me to get out my car and then he took my wallet and phone and searched my wallet where he found the fake ID. 

What’s weird, and what I guess I’ll find out in the near future is the fact that they initially did not find anything and the girls were let go but I was later charged with possession and paraphernalia cuz there was a bag of mj with papers in the trunk of my car and I don’t smoke so I know it had to be one of the girls who threw it back there so they wouldn’t be caught with it. 

Regardless, I’m taking the repercussions and responsibilities. I’ll update after my court date with the official sentence but I know Air Force is going to just see me for the initial charge not what comes after court however I’m aware it’s an important factor. 

I’m going to charge on and train, but I understand there’s a slim chance of having the opportunity to try out. I’ll nudge every year until I’m “too fat or too old” I enjoy what I do though so it’s not like I’m going to stop training anyway.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Nov 26, 2019)

Like I said earlier man, it's not the end of the world. Everything is timing. I am in no way perfect and have had my screw ups before and during my military career and I'm still standing. I understand how the Air Force process works and if you hit the green button at the right time you may get in just fine, may just take a little extra paper work. You are going to have to find a recruiter who will work with you because some wont. Take it one step at a time.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> [
> 
> 
> I haven’t gone to court because it’s next month, details? Um, ok well I guess I forgot to mention that he stopped us initially because in the report we “looked suspicious,” he then decided to search everything with the probable cause of “smelling like mj” which I don’t doubt because the girls were smoking before I met up with them, I did not take part, the bag of mj wasn’t mine, he asked me to get out my car and then he took my wallet and phone and searched my wallet where he found the fake ID.
> ...



Sorry, not buying it.

What is true is that the repercussions of this incident are yours.  They speak to your character in that you're willing to lie (the fake ID), and--at minimum--you're associating with drug users.  I say at minimum to give you every last benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 27, 2019)

Short answer is no

You willingness to lie, buy drugs and associate with drug dealers is s non starter. I doubt you will even gain entry into the military.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 27, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> [
> 
> 
> I haven’t gone to court because it’s next month, details? Um, ok well I guess I forgot to mention that he stopped us initially because in the report we “looked suspicious,” he then decided to search everything with the probable cause of “smelling like mj” which I don’t doubt because the girls were smoking before I met up with them, I did not take part, the bag of mj wasn’t mine, he asked me to get out my car and then he took my wallet and phone and searched my wallet where he found the fake ID.
> ...


Non-smokers can smell smoke, and it lingers on an individual.
You didn't notice the smell because you are use to it.
The cop noticed the smell because he/she doesn't do weed.
Why do you need a fake ID?  Drinking? Underage drinking is generally frowned upon.
You may have to enlist in a non Special Air Warfare job and apply to cross-train later, if the recruiter is hurting for recruits.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 27, 2019)

Talk to a recruiter after the court house visit.


----------

